# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Taxidermist christchurch?

## NZ32

I am wanting to get a bull tahr skin tanned and the head boiled, anybody know a good place in Christchurch?

----------


## Smiddy

Mark - Alpine taxiderny

----------


## Dundee

Not in Christchurch but these guys are bloody good.

Quality trophy taxidermists from Soutland, Canterbury - O&#39;Rourke Brothers

----------


## Husky1600

Two excellent taxidermists in ChCh or close by - Andrew Holt at Big Game Taxidermy and Tyrone Southward at Dunsandel. Top quality service and top quality mounts.

----------

